# New Girl Snowboarder! From Massachusetts!



## ComicStix

Hey,

What's up forum? I just wanted to say I am glad I joined! I want to become aquatinted with you guys! You seem like a nice forum. I am a girl. I am a really noob boarder. I took one snowboard lesson and didn't go to the mountain again because the season was over. I want to start up again this year. I want to convince my parents to buy me a snowboard so I can stop renting. I only learned how to stop and skate and straight glide at the lessson. No turning! I hope that you guys can help me here you seem like a well educated and friendly bunch. I hope I can fit in.

-ComicStix


----------



## snoeboarder

Hey, welcome ... Get out there and ride, ride, ride ... Powder days are easy on the ass. Have fun!


----------



## Milo303

Welcome! 

Glad to see a proper introduction ( =

You will be just fine around here


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

from pittsfield,ma ........whatup


----------



## Psi-Man

Get a pass at blue hills - good place to learn and pretty close to you. My daughter, six this year, loves it. They are having a ski and snowboard swap Oct 17-18, so you may be able to pick up a cheap setup. Good luck.


----------



## ComicStix

snoeboarder said:


> Hey, welcome ... Get out there and ride, ride, ride ... Powder days are easy on the ass. Have fun!


Yeah that's what I am planning to do this winter. I may sound like a noob but what is a powder day? Is it a day when it's snowing? Because I went later in the season and it's all ice. Not good. LoL


----------



## ComicStix

Milo303 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Glad to see a proper introduction ( =
> 
> You will be just fine around here


Thanks man I hope I will!


----------



## ComicStix

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> from pittsfield,ma ........whatup


What's up from Brockton, MA. Nice to see someone from the same state on this forum. What mountain do you snowboard at? My home mountain (hill) is blue hills. It sucks but is good for a beginner like me


----------



## ComicStix

Psi-Man said:


> Get a pass at blue hills - good place to learn and pretty close to you. My daughter, six this year, loves it. They are having a ski and snowboard swap Oct 17-18, so you may be able to pick up a cheap setup. Good luck.


Yeah it is a good place to learn! I took my lesson there. I teenage guy who taught us wasn't very good. I wish I started snowboarding that early. I am 14 now! It was a good mountain to learn at but I kept falling. A ski snowboard swap? Is all the stuff used? I want to get a new snowboard that will fit me. Thanks Psi-Man for the info


----------



## DC5R

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ComicStix

DC5R said:


> Welcome to the forum!!


Thanks DC5R!


----------



## AWNOW

post nudes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

AWNOW said:


> post nudes.


^get a gf...rent one for 15 minutes...no make that 3 minutes...got to blow it up first.




comix
If u lived close by and they fit, we would give you a board, bindings and boots...the daughter has been riding since age 7...8 years at Baker. Since ur just starting, find a good used board and save your $ for a highend board once you figure out stuff, style and what you like.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

ComicStix said:


> Yeah it is a good place to learn! I took my lesson there. I teenage guy who taught us wasn't very good. I wish I started snowboarding that early. I am 14 now! It was a good mountain to learn at but I kept falling. A ski snowboard swap? Is all the stuff used? I want to get a new snowboard that will fit me. Thanks Psi-Man for the info


Just born and raised in MA I live in Colorado now,,,,,,used to ride Bousquet and Jiminy Peak ......


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

ComicStix said:


> I am 14 now!





AWNOW said:


> post nudes.


smh. wow :thumbsdown:


----------



## ComicStix

AWNOW said:


> post nudes.


You're a freaking idiot.


----------



## boarderaholic

AWNOW said:


> post nudes.


Aw c'mon now, let's not go there, k?


----------



## AWNOW

wow, so, uh, drunk posting ftl. Didn't read the part about her being 14, lol. My bad. Someone post a pedo bear.


----------



## mOnky




----------



## Psi-Man

You can also check out The Ski & Sports Loft on Rte 138 just south of the hill in Canton. I work close by, so I pop in every now and again. They have some deals on some older stock and if you have cash, you can basically steal a brand new setup.

Yes, the snowboard instructors are not great there, but there are two good ones that I know of, and they are both older. One is a male who has young kids like me, so I have chatted with him in the past


----------



## ComicStix

Psi-Man said:


> You can also check out The Ski & Sports Loft on Rte 138 just south of the hill in Canton. I work close by, so I pop in every now and again. They have some deals on some older stock and if you have cash, you can basically steal a brand new setup.
> 
> Yes, the snowboard instructors are not great there, but there are two good ones that I know of, and they are both older. One is a male who has young kids like me, so I have chatted with him in the past


Thanks PSI-Man I was thinking of dropping by there I'll pop in there sometime


----------



## shutupandride

*lessons, lessons,lessons*

As a beginner you would benefit tremendously by taking as many lessons as you can. I know it's expensive but you will SAVE money in the long run because you won't be buying lift tickets to "teach your self" and have a miserable time on the hill. Your $/smiles ratio will be MUCH higher in the long run. Work with an AASI certified instructor and the lessons will be few until you're linking turns. Avoid doing "the falling leaf" and focus on linking turns and you'll be riding with confidence early in the season.

If you must buy gear go ahead and get a good pair of boots. Properly fitting boots will go a long way in helping you progress quickly. But you really should rent the board until you're sure this is a sport you will continue year after year.

Enjoy!


----------



## paul07ss




----------



## Guest

paul07ss said:


>



owned :laugh:


----------

